# I just dont get this...



## WaltL1 (Aug 18, 2022)

Cheering ?????


> Some churchgoers could be heard cheering for Funderburke during the rant.


You guys dont strike me as folks who would be cheering for this kind of doodoo but I guess it takes all kinds....
Missouri Pastor Rips 'Disgusting' Churchgoers Who Didn't Buy Him A Fancy Watch (yahoo.com)


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 18, 2022)

He would only deliver one sermon like that in my church. The sucking sound would be the vacuum from his expedited departure from the sanctuary.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 18, 2022)

Aw c'mon you cant expect him to preach the word without a $1500 watch!


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 18, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> He would only deliver one sermon like that in my church. The sucking sound would be the vacuum from his expedited departure from the sanctuary.


And, most likely, would not get a full 3 minutes before the vacuum came out. I do not see many Pastors that would let him up there any faster than they can throw him off.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2022)

I wonder how many YouTube views and followers he gets? Asking for a friend.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 18, 2022)

Maybe some people were cheering because they expect a preacher to act all pimptastic and entertaining in an inner-city church. The preacher has to put on a good show!


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 18, 2022)

This guy really needs to raise him game.  Kenneth Copeland would be asking for a new plane.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 18, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> This guy really needs to raise him game.  Kenneth Copeland would be asking for a new plane.



It's most likely my imagination, but Kenneth Copeland seems like pure evil.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> And, most likely, would not get a full 3 minutes before the vacuum came out. I do not see many Pastors that would let him up there any faster than they can throw him off.


I hope thats ^ true. I think thats true. But Im still baffled that these Pastors/Preists etc continue to have support from (some of) their "flock".
I mean, I'm not even a believer and I recognize what a slap/spit in the face this type of thing is compared to Jesus's teachings.
And if I hear the "well Pastors arent perfect" excuse Im gonna vomit.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 19, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> I hope thats ^ true. I think thats true. But Im still baffled that these Pastors/Preists etc continue to have support from (some of) their "flock".
> I mean, I'm not even a believer and I recognize what a slap/spit in the face this type of thing is compared to Jesus's teachings.
> And if I hear the "well Pastors arent perfect" excuse Im gonna vomit.


For the majority, that is true.

But, the reality is, there are some ding bats that do not have any walking around sense out there.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 19, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> I hope thats ^ true. I think thats true. But Im still baffled that these Pastors/Preists etc continue to have support from (some of) their "flock".
> I mean, I'm not even a believer and I recognize what a slap/spit in the face this type of thing is compared to Jesus's teachings.
> And if I hear the "well Pastors arent perfect" excuse Im gonna vomit.



Ah yes, the classic "flawed vessel" approach for excusing reprehensible behavior. 
I totally understand this - god has to work with what he's got, namely imperfect humans - but he has a "greater good" cooking behind the scenes that mere mortals cannot comprehend, according to god's company mission statement. 

But if you really think about this idea and take it to its furthest extreme, god committed unfathomable genocide by flooding the entire world, and encouraged his chosen people to commit genocide & rape on other tribes up to and including children.
It seems to me that *GOD HIMSELF *is the ultimate "flawed vessel"! 

 So apparently when it comes to flawed Christians, the apple doesn't fall too far from the tree. Credit where credit is due, maybe humans really are made in god's image!  Sidenote if humans can be so screwed up on our own, what do we need god for anymore? His work here is done - mission accomplished!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 19, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> I hope thats ^ true. I think thats true. But Im still baffled that these Pastors/Preists etc continue to have support from (some of) their "flock".
> I mean, I'm not even a believer and I recognize what a slap/spit in the face this type of thing is compared to Jesus's teachings.
> And if I hear the "well Pastors arent perfect" excuse Im gonna vomit.



People are flawed and weak, the circumstance driving to what degree.
How else do we explain Jim Jones, Waco and other tragedies.
How do we explain Stockholm Syndrome with hostages feeling empathy for their captors.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> People are flawed and weak, the circumstance driving to what degree.
> How else do we explain Jim Jones, Waco and other tragedies.
> How do we explain Stockholm Syndrome with hostages feeling empathy for their captors.


Of course everything boils down to human psychology. Theres no other way it can be.
However, and this may seem weird coming from a nonbeliever, I personally put this type of thing in a different category. My expectations or what is acceptable of a Jim Jones or David Koresh etc are different. A lower standard than that of a Preacher/Preist etc. And a Christian is not a captive that is chained to a church pew.
But putting all that aside, I dont get how a Christian isnt immediately struck by the revelation that this Preacher, who is demanding a fancy watch, is NOT teaching what Jesus would teach and see him for the con man that he is and get up and walk out the door never to return to where that Preacher is preaching.
Cheer for him? Not sure they are worshipping whom or what they are supposed to be worshipping in that church.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 19, 2022)

I would be out of that church meeting before he got 2 sentences out of his mouth.  and if the deacons didn't want to remove him from leadership, I wouldn't ever go back.

I have known a lot of preachers.  Some bad ( not that bad though), but most good.  My current pastor would never do anything close.  He won't even take a raise that the deacons try to give him ever year.  He tells them to give it to some missionaries the church supports.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> For the majority, that is true.
> 
> But, the reality is, there are some ding bats that do not have any walking around sense out there.


I do want to make it perfectly clear that I agree this probably doesnt apply to the majority. My intention is NOT to make a blanket statement about Christians. Im talking specifically and only about those that cheered for this kind of behavior.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 19, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Of course everything boils down to human psychology. Theres no other way it can be.
> However, and this may seem weird coming from a nonbeliever, I personally put this type of thing in a different category. My expectations or what is acceptable of a Jim Jones or David Koresh etc are different. A lower standard than that of a Preacher/Preist etc. And a Christian is not a captive that is chained to a church pew.
> But putting all that aside, I dont get how a Christian isnt immediately struck by the revelation that this Preacher, who is demanding a fancy watch, is NOT teaching what Jesus would teach and see him for the con man that he is and get up and walk out the door never to return to where that Preacher is preaching.
> Cheer for him? Not sure they are worshipping whom or what they are supposed to be worshipping in that church.



Good point! If the church members allegedly know what "real" Christianity is, they should find another church to attend. There are plenty of churches of almost all denominations to choose from.


----------



## OwlRNothing (Aug 19, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Cheering ?????
> 
> You guys dont strike me as folks who would be cheering for this kind of doodoo but I guess it takes all kinds....
> Missouri Pastor Rips 'Disgusting' Churchgoers Who Didn't Buy Him A Fancy Watch (yahoo.com)


You confuse "churchgoers" with "Christians." Don't.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 19, 2022)

Reading his website he’s a very educated hustler. Started his own ministry, less oversight. Established non-profits and partnerships with other churches. Calls himself a prophet not a pastor. I wouldn’t give him the time of day, as he doesn’t wear an expensive watch.

Another charismatic hustler, we’re back to Jones and Waco, just a different flavor.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 19, 2022)

Further he married into an evangelistic family with revenues from podcast, videos, music and books.Much of his ordaining flows from this relationship. In short it wreaks.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 19, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> I do want to make it perfectly clear that I agree this probably doesnt apply to the majority. My intention is NOT to make a blanket statement about Christians. Im talking specifically and only about those that cheered for this kind of behavior.


I agree with you.


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 19, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Calls himself a prophet not a pastor..



If that's not a "tell", I don't know what is.  Some use the term "apostle".  

I'm even skeptical of the term "bishop" for a lot of these guys.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Further he married into an evangelistic family with revenues from podcast, videos, music and books.Much of his ordaining flows from this relationship. In short it wreaks.


Oh I agree with you about him.
But hustlers cant hussle without people willing to be hustled.
Its them that baffle me. Cheering in the church for him? Its them that gives the hustler power.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 19, 2022)

OwlRNothing said:


> You confuse "churchgoers" with "Christians." Don't.


I dont think its quite that simple.
If we are ALL sinners, seperating "churchgoers" from "Christians" can get pretty complicated.


----------



## jiminbogart (Aug 19, 2022)

Before I pass judgement, I need to see the watch.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 19, 2022)

jiminbogart said:


> Before I pass judgement, I need to see the watch.


They are pretty stylish watches.
But they dont do anything a $20 watch cant do


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 19, 2022)

In the end, believe it or not, we will all, Individually, make account to Christ as to our beliefs, and our actions to further his kingdom. I will not sit in judgement of you, or this so called preacher. I would not make it 5 minutes into his false doctrine. I’d leave. Having said that, we are all sinners saved by Gods grace, if we only accept it. Even you, me, and this “pastor” . It’s free for the asking. Thinking that there are perfect people ( pastors) walking this earth, is ludicrous.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 19, 2022)

Havana Dude said:


> In the end, believe it or not, we will all, Individually, make account to Christ as to our beliefs, and our actions to further his kingdom. I will not sit in judgement of you, or this so called preacher. I would not make it 5 minutes into his false doctrine. I’d leave. Having said that, we are all sinners saved by Gods grace, if we only accept it. Even you, me, and this “pastor” . It’s free for the asking. Thinking that there are perfect people ( pastors) walking this earth, is ludicrous.



No there are not "perfect" pastors because humans make mistakes & have lapses of good judgement. But when your_ entire mindset_ is structured around being greedy, self-centered & dishonest we have a problem.


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 19, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> No there are not "perfect" pastors because humans make mistakes & have lapses of good judgement. But when your_ entire mindset_ is structured around being greedy, self-centered & dishonest we have a problem.



Stop focusing on man. No man or woman on earth is worthy of our worship. I can empathize a little with you though. I’ve been a Christian, saved early in life, for a long time. I’m just as guilty, pointing fingers at mankind, comparing myself to others etc. as I said, in the end, we will stand alone before God to account for our life on earth. Neither you or I can count on “grandpa was a preacher “ to get us past the pearly gates. I can’t help you to become a believer. Only Jesus can do that. I will not argue my point.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 19, 2022)

“Pastor Carlton funderburke's net worth as of 2022 is estimated $350 million dollars.”


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 20, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> “Pastor Carlton funderburke's net worth as of 2022 is estimated $350 million dollars.”



So....?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 20, 2022)

Havana Dude said:


> So....?



Your a multimillionaire harping on your congregation that their not generous enough. 

Guess he forgot the eye of a needle parable.


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 20, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> “Pastor Carlton funderburke's net worth as of 2022 is estimated $350 million dollars.”



That amount is hard to believe.  I did a quick search and came up with the same figure, but there are no details.  I’m not doubting he’s a snake oil salesman, but I’d like to see how they got that number.

I would be amazed if he was worth $35 million.  A lot of “A list” Hollywood celebs aren’t worth $350 million.  Tom Cruise has an estimated net worth of $600 million. Lebron James just recently hit $1 billion.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 20, 2022)

brutally honest said:


> That amount is hard to believe.  I did a quick search and came up with the same figure, but there are no details.  I’m not doubting he’s a snake oil salesman, but I’d like to see how they got that number.
> 
> I would be amazed if he was worth $35 million.  A lot of “A list” Hollywood celebs aren’t worth $350 million.  Tom Cruise has an estimated net worth of $600 million. Lebron James just recently hit $1 billion.



He’s 501C3 and runs some sort of investment firm, not much detail.


----------



## brutally honest (Aug 20, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> He’s 501C3 and runs some sort of investment firm, not much detail.



He seems like a prime candidate for at least a dozen of those 87,000 new IRS auditors.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 20, 2022)

Havana Dude said:


> Stop focusing on man. No man or woman on earth is worthy of our worship. I can empathize a little with you though. I’ve been a Christian, saved early in life, for a long time. I’m just as guilty, pointing fingers at mankind, comparing myself to others etc. as I said, in the end, we will stand alone before God to account for our life on earth. Neither you or I can count on “grandpa was a preacher “ to get us past the pearly gates. I can’t help you to become a believer. Only Jesus can do that. I will not argue my point.



I appreciate your earnestness, but have you heard the saying "if it looks like a duck and walks like a duck...."? I ask that because right from the git-go the Bible reads like mythology. The "creation" myth is one of countless creation myths that have been around since homo sapiens has been around, and maybe even before.

But let's say the Bible wasn't all mythology & legend: the god of the Bible is a bloodthirsty, jealous, vengeful killer. I can't in good conscience condone that type of behavior just because if I_ don't_ condone that behavior, I will be on the business end of said behavior. That's just how my moral compass points.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 20, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> “Pastor Carlton funderburke's net worth as of 2022 is estimated $350 million dollars.”



That equals a lot of empty pockets from his congregations & followers.


----------

